# I'm smoking everything.



## Dr.Pecker (Mar 8, 2015)

Romulan is the first one I have to pick on.


----------



## old shol4evr (Mar 8, 2015)

a beauty indeed


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Mar 15, 2015)

*Romulan*
Federation Seed Company

Indica
Origins: Cali strain x White Rhino
Flowering: 56-60 days
Harvest: mid October



Federation purchased Romulan as a complete strain in 1996in an attempt to rescue it from extinction. In the 1970s, this variety was brought from Califronia to British Columbia by a Vietnam veteran, where it was grown on Vancouver Island. This variety was nicknamed Romulan after people joked that the high “could dent your head,” producing ridges like those of Star Trek’s warrior-like race with the same name.

Federation acquired Romulan in the form of clones, so she was entirely female. After crossing it with a Cannabis Cup prize winner, a White Rhino male, breeders ar Federation backcrossed 11 times to stabilize the variety at a 97 percent pure Romulan hybrid. Selections at each backcross favored the biggest, most robust plants over the fastest, although the finishing time remains around a very acceptable 8 weeks. Romulan seeds are now homogenous and have an improved robustness and yield as a result.

This purple-stemmed plant branches extensively and is less appropriate for a sea of green garden than a set-up which takes advantage of the multiple branching and budding sites. A completely indica plant, Romulan is short and bushy with dark green leaves and thick buds. While still a moderate producer, Romulan has not lost its head-denting capabilities, and claims the title of Federation’s most potent strain. Outdoors, this plant will yield about a half-pound of tight nuggets per fully grown plant. Drier climates are more favorable since the buds, being both thick and dense, have some susceptibility to mold.

Romulan is alien pot with potent effects. Couch lock is likely an concentration may be difficult to maintain. Medically, this weed has shown excellent results for chronic pain.In addition to its ongoing popularity in BC, Romulan has developed a devoted fan base in Texas.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Mar 15, 2015)

From my understanding federation got busted and lost their mother several years ago. The folks at next generation had the same cut and as far as I know they are the only place to get the seeds. I would have to say its my favorite plant. Not the easiest to grow and much harder to clone. I almost lost her several times. If you manage to find this gem please throw some seeds my way.


----------



## old shol4evr (Mar 15, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> *Romulan*
> Federation Seed Company
> 
> Indica
> ...


damned doc wish i knew were that texas base was ,would love to get a hold of some


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Mar 15, 2015)

The next one I want to talk about is LSD. Its hard to find a good image of this plant. Barneys has a terrible picture kgb has a bad pics also. I don't agree with everything kgb says about this strain. Their quote goes as follows. 
*LSD*
Barney’s Farm

Hybrid
Origins: Mazar x Skunk #1
Flowering: 55-65 days



It doesn’t take a detective to figure out how LSD got its name. This variety lets marijuana;s freak flag fly, bringing out pot’s most psychedelic qualities. The Mazar parent is a strain that was probably known by name a decade ago, when it was newer to the scene. Mazar has often been compared with the better known White Widow for the cimilarities in plant and bud structure and effects. Both strains are indica-sativa hybrids, although Mazar is more indica heavy, as suggested by the name, which references the presence of Afghani in the parentage and comes from the name af Afghanistan’s fourth largest city, Mazar-e-Sharif.

Barney’s Farm Seed Bank used these long established genetics in combination with the versatile Skunk #1 to create the LSD variety. These parents have passed along many of their strengths. LSD is a hardy, disease-resistant plant that thrives in nearly all reasonable growing conditions. These plants stay light to medium green with leaves that split the difference between sativa and indica thickness. Flowering takes 8 to 9 weeks. At first the LSD plant may seem dense with foliage, but the buds soon outshine the vegetation. LSD buds form slightly curved corkscrew triangles with large stacked calyxes and a profusion of burnished hairs. While plants remain fairly compact and can be staked or grown successfully in a sea of green, LSD also delivers satisfying yields as a multi-branch plant, often reaching 600 grams per square meter. When grown outdoors, LSD plants finish in mid-September.

The LSD flavor mixes a slightly nutty and earthy palate with a dank sweet muskiness. Best of all, LSD lives up to its name, delivering a vivid, euphoric experience that stands out from the typical indica stone. While the body high has depth, the strongest sensation is the super trippy psychedelia that will blow the cobwebs out of the corners of your mind. This strain is great in a stimulating environment. Music, food, and colorful imagery will all be enhanced under its influence. However, overindulgence or overly hectic situations may cause a sense of being overwhelmed so it can be good to stay somewhere that also offers a sense of comfort and safety. Medical users have recommended this strain for nausea, anxiety, depression, and headaches.

Winner of the 2008 Cannabis Cup in the Indica Category


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Mar 15, 2015)

old shol4evr said:


> damned doc wish i knew were that texas base was ,would love to get a hold of some


No shit! put your feelers out for me and I'll teach you how to feminize seeds so you can send me some.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Mar 15, 2015)

My pics of LSD


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Mar 15, 2015)

I would have to say my version stretches a lot and the smell kind of reminds me of musk melon . I could't fit the whole plant in frame I was backed up against ak47.


----------



## old shol4evr (Mar 15, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> No shit! put your feelers out for me and I'll teach you how to feminize seeds so you can send me some.


i will start trying to find it


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Mar 15, 2015)

old shol4evr said:


> i will start trying to find it


 The stems are purple, the leafs get fat on the older growth and are darker than most. outside it has purple hair probably wont see that indoors.


----------



## rob333 (Mar 16, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Romulan is the first one I have to pick on. View attachment 3367884


i'm smoking fentanyl does that count ?


----------

